# Attansic L1 - Freezing during boot



## Evitark (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello guys!

I'm having a hard time getting FreeBSD to boot on a Asus M2V, which has an Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet.
If I disable it in the BIOS, everything goes fine. But there's really no point in running a server without a network card...

I tried searching in Google and in the forums, but nothing came out. The exact point where it freezes is at "age0: TCP payload size: 128 bytes.".

I'm almost giving up and buying another NIC, but I don't know if it's the best solution!

Any help is welcome! 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

All I can find is:

1) http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.current/browse_thread/thread/a19934df8e32fd67
2) FreeBSD 8's if_age is at 'v 1.10.2.1 2009/08/03' and FreeBSD 7's if_age is at 'v 1.2.2.9 2009/06/07'

Tried 8?


----------



## Alt (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe try newer release version?
Right now have this

```
age0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x82261043 chip=0x10481969 rev=0xb0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    device     = 'L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet Controller'
```
 and its works fine (pcbsd / freebsd 7.1-PRERELEASE)


----------



## ale (Sep 3, 2009)

It's a known problem for certain motherboard on FreeBSD 7.x.
I think that possible solutions, not considering what you have dicovered by yourself (disabling it in the BIOS), are installing the latest 7.2 snapshot, updating to RELENG_7, or going to 8.

Another one is getting the version of the files which should fix the your problem going to
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/age/
From there you can download
if_age.c (Revision 1.2.2.8 or above but check branches)
if_agereg.h (Revision 1.1.2.2 or above)

EDIT:
more info in the stable mailing list
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/
try searching from attansic in the pages for Jan. and Mar. 2009

EDIT2:
just some grammar


----------



## Evitark (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually I only tried version 7.2. I tried a lot of things, but the only way to boot was disabling the NIC.

Anyway, I'm downloading version 8.0 right now. In the meanwhile I'll try the solution suggested by ale!

Thanks a lot for the quick replies!


----------



## Evitark (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok guys, tried the version 8.0 and it worked flawlessly! 

I couldn't copy the new revisions of ig_age.c and if_agereg.h because, for some reason, the server refused to mount my pen drive.
Since I had already burned a 8.0 copy, I just reinstalled FreeBSD!

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------

